# Bitten By Your Own Dog



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Anyone ever experience the "fun" of being bitten by your own dog? How did you and the dog handle the issue? I have heard about one guy who was a$$ bit and looked bad for it. My GSN did a hand bite on me when I was doing tug work and my little finger still rings... I'm really talking about something more than scratches here....


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Gee howard, I cannot imagine you having an issue with handler aggression. Maybe it was a live bite, and not really what you think. Better to look on it positively and just move on.

Are you afraid of him now ?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Anyone ever experience the "fun" of being bitten by your own dog? How did you and the dog handle the issue? I have heard about one guy who was a$$ bit and looked bad for it. My GSN did a hand bite on me when I was doing tug work and my little finger still rings... I'm really talking about something more than scratches here....


Is this something new to you ? A working dog accidentally biting it's handler going for a toy . Seems about as common as a dog taking a leak .


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Cant count how many times, just move on and deal with it, shit happens and with working dogs especially PD and Military dogs its not a mtter of if, just when!! lil bandage and dis-infectrant and the training goes on


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Gaines III said:


> My GSN did a hand bite on me when I was doing tug work and my little finger still rings... ..


We don't call those "dog bites". That's just play that got rough. It's what first aid kits are for. "Dog bites" require IOD forms, professional medical treatment and TOSHA and OSHA forms. A favorite saying of mine (ask any of my handlers) is: "hmm, I checked the IOD form, there isn't a block for stupid".

DFrost


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> Is this something new to you ? A working dog accidentally biting it's handler going for a toy . Seems about as common as a dog taking a leak .


\\/ I think about this exactly.

A couple of weeks ago, my new dog went for the tug, he missed, he got my arm. Not a light nip at all, probably could have used some stitches, but it was an accident...what are you going to do? If he had bitten me intentionally or been nasty about it, like growling then nailing me, he'd have had a come to Jesus moment...but accidents happen.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I consider "intent". If there was no intent, then there is no foul. You just avoid that type of situation. If there was intent, my first rule of dog training comes into play; The dog will NOT bite the hand that feeds it. 

DFrost


----------



## Kirstyn Kerbo (Apr 3, 2010)

Handler Aggression sucks. I have only been on the receiving end twice...both involving smaller dogs going apeshit out of nowhere behind a fence(ex: out walking). Both were some hard chomps to the leg. One around my knee, the other on my thigh. It obviously hurt, but I just moved on. 
This all happened a long time ago. The first one I just moved on because I honestly did not know what to do and by that point I couldn't punish him for it(I was much much younger). The second I handled it by correcting and going through some obedience(ex: down stay, sit, down, stand, whatever)...has not happened since.

My friend fostered a bull terrier who wanted to kill every dog she saw and suck their blood or something. ](*,)
This dog would make half-ass attempts at being handler aggressive...but the type of correction that would simply lift her front paws off the ground until she knocked it off was enoguh. Can't say the same about how she felt about other dogs...Sadly. 

So I guess my two cents are to just stay calm about it? Idk, I'm not a trainer...but not flipping out helps.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Only while breaking up a dog fight.


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

I've been tagged at least once by every dog I own and each time was because I got careless while we were playing around. The rule of thumb at my house is, if you ain't bleedin', you ain't bit. I'm with David on this. If there is no intent, I just move on and consider it a lesson learned.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Adam Swilling said:


> The rule of thumb at my house is, if you ain't bleedin', you ain't bit. .


I take that rule one step further. If it's bright red blood, it's not a bite. If it's dark, dark blood, ok that can be problematic. The deeper the bite, the darker the blood. When you've see a lot of really, really good deep muscle bites, you'll know what i mean.

DFrost


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I take that rule one step further. If it's bright red blood, it's not a bite. If it's dark, dark blood, ok that can be problematic. The deeper the bite, the darker the blood. When you've see a lot of really, really good deep muscle bites, you'll know what i mean.
> 
> DFrost


 LOL! I hope I never that many. I've only seen one and it was not pretty by any stretch.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> My GSN did a hand bite on me when I was doing tug work and my little finger still rings... I'm really talking about something more than scratches here....


I don't know what a GSN is..but if it bit me I'd kick it in the head.


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Bit all the time man!

Most of the time it was my fault wasn't fast enough or I was holding the tug wrong


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I don't know what a GSN is..but if it bit me I'd kick it in the head.


Lol.... Hysterical, love it!!!

I'd have to say I'd probably head kick it too whatever it is lol.

Seriously though OP curious what kind of bite are you talking about...as you can see they are not all created equally....

T


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

tracey delin said:


> Lol.... Hysterical, love it!!!
> 
> I'd have to say I'd probably head kick it too whatever it is lol.
> 
> ...


 
Tracey, I think he's talking about "Wearing" the dog kind of bites. :-o I just assume that when you play with fire, ya know.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Only when they are testing and they never do it twice. On the other hand, my EXwife can tell you about dog bites. I told her and told her she can't let these two bitches in the same yard. The damage to her legs cause pleurisy(sp). Spent 11 days in the hospital, had a heart attack, had to wear a machine on her arm to stretch the severed tendons back out, therapy for her hand. Fast learner though. She never let dogs in the same yard again and she never tried to break up another dog fight. And they didn't do it intentionally. The dogs were worse off than she was.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

And as always, some are worse than others :lol:.

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/6c894646.jpg


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> And as always, some are worse than others :lol:.
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/6c894646.jpg


That looks like some sort of gunshot wound


----------



## Craig Pender (Apr 22, 2010)

I have never been bitten by a bulldog.
But i have been bitten by my GSD and my Malinois.

I own Bulldogs now LOL:-D


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> And as always, some are worse than others :lol:.
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/6c894646.jpg


No one ever told you it is a bad idea to run from a dog Gerry?....even a dachsy.


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> And as always, some are worse than others :lol:.
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/6c894646.jpg


 
Now THAT is a bite! What did that & is it you Gerry? I almost puked! lol


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

David Frost said:


> We don't call those "dog bites". That's just play that got rough. It's what first aid kits are for. "Dog bites" require IOD forms, professional medical treatment and TOSHA and OSHA forms. A favorite saying of mine (ask any of my handlers) is: "hmm, I checked the IOD form, there isn't a block for stupid".
> 
> DFrost


Yeah, I agree, those are not dog bites. With me and my dog it's more poor timing on my partand those "bites" are actualy misses of the tug. Still hurts like hell, though,but we both move on fast, water off duck's back for me and him. As the guy above said, as common with working dog's as taking a leak.

On the other hand I honestly don't know what I'd do if the dog bit me "for real", for whatever slight real or perceived he had in his head, it woulddepend on the circumstances, I guess. Interesting question, though.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> And as always, some are worse than others :lol:.
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/6c894646.jpg


I bet it's not a dog bite. Hard to believe a dog could remove the bone ends of tibia/fibula that cleanly without severing the achilles tendon as well. I wonder what really did that, and if they were able to save the guy's foot??


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

If you train dogs you'll get bitten sooner or later. Sometimes it's an accident, sometimes it's on purpose. Sometimes you're lucky, sometimes you need stitches or worse.
It never is a fun experience but s*** happens.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I landed in hospital once because I was too slow. I was baiting my dog before putting him in the box so that when he came out for the next round he'd be "rarin' to go".

Don't do it any more - he didn't need it and the two followers don't either.

I've watched my bright red blood drip into white snow but one thing is "never show it hurts!" Grin and bear it.

What I taught the current dogs is, never grab it before I say "OK", even if it's dangling in front of your mouth!

This way, my keyboard chatting is ensured.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Show of hands...who HASN'T been bitten by their own dog; that is the question.

I'm with David...if it ain't a trip to the ER, it's not a real bite.


----------



## kevin holford (Apr 11, 2009)

GSN= Giant Schnauzer

My Douche bit me in the leg twice when I corrected him for trying to eat some friends that came over. Some blood, but not bad. His frustration was re-directed to me... Has not done it since.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Adam Swilling said:


> I've been tagged at least once by every dog I own and each time was because I got careless while we were playing around. The rule of thumb at my house is, if you ain't bleedin', you ain't bit. I'm with David on this. If there is no intent, I just move on and consider it a lesson learned.


 jeffery....reading for understanding is* STILL* something you have troubles with, even at 46! Re-read the thread!!!
Adam this I like! *"The rule of thumb at my house is, if you ain't bleedin', you ain't bit."*


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

kevin holford said:


> GSN= Giant Schnauzer
> 
> My Douche bit me in the leg twice when I corrected him for trying to eat some friends that came over. Some blood, but not bad. His frustration was re-directed to me... Has not done it since.


Gerry what a way to be an OB trainer...kick it in the head. Holford you win...Giant Schnauzer!
Re-directed him to the wife? Here, you do something with this monster!!! They say leg meat looks like chicken.....


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Toni my OH is not the fire and flame dog handler! He often finds excuses for "sitting it out" so a while back I was forced to bring "junior" on to the protection scene.

Junior is a Jekyll and Hyde dog and the decoy shouted to me as I corrected him "do not touch him"! 

I honestly don't think he would have nabbed me (I've known this dog from 8 weeks old) but am quick enough to react should he have acted in frustration at a non-bite, so just gave a "thin grin"-

Toni is now taking over and I can see no frustration in him (the dog that is). The decoy, fantastic for control work and bite work is good (he's fast) is now accepting the dog.

Toni will always be slightly frustrated.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gillian, do you think that acting in *frustration* is more of a reason some dogs peck/bite/gobble up their handlers? "If I can't have it now, you will pay now."


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Howard can you go into more detail as to what type of bite you are talking about? You just went from peck to gobbling up handlers like that was interchangable?

What kind of bite and bite situation are YOU asking about exactly, can you describe your situation? How its handled depends very much on the cause and intent.

A mistake is a mistake.... Be a better handler/ trainer. These bites may or may not break the skin and unless you're doing something you prob shouldn't with your own dog, do not have an ill intent. This is not the dogs fault so nothing to fix in the dog only the handler.

Biting in frustration is not an ill intent, I do not believe the dog is saying "you will pay now". To me its more an issue of capping and correcting through training. I had this issue with my first dog, used to redirect when overloaded usually in ob. These bites usually don't break the skin and are quick. Its not so much a "revenge" but a release for pent up drive/ capping.

Handler agression, ill intent, usually breaks the skin... Again train it out but exact approach I think is more specific. For me fighting ie physical correction on the one dog I had with these tendencies was not the way to go, ob and control worked wonders for us.

T


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

I took a frustration bite on the calf directly after an intense building search scenario with no bite given. Leg went numb, dog went "oh S**t!,...I went to first aid kit. Just punctures so I kept it to myself. All that paperwork is a motivator to man up.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> That looks like some sort of gunshot wound


I believe it is a shotgun wound...this pic has been around a few times. Impressive wound though. =D>


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, Howard III, a frustration bite is often experienced from dogs who would not necessarily attack their handlers.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Show of hands...who HASN'T been bitten by their own dog; that is the question.
> 
> I'm with David...if it ain't a trip to the ER, it's not a real bite.


I've never been to the ER, but that could be because I'm tuff couldn't it ?8-[

I've had quite a bad bite on the hand that kind of crunched my thumb joint for being too slow, it can still hurt a couple of years later from time to time....but I never went to ER .


----------



## Diana Abel (Aug 31, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Gillian, do you think that acting in *frustration* is more of a reason some dogs peck/bite/gobble up their handlers? "If I can't have it now, you will pay now."


 
I'm not sure I know the answer to this question but Revo will occasionally nail me in frustration if I'm not fast enough or the decoy isnt redirecting him quick enough. He's almost a yearling now and he's getting better but every once in awhile he will nail me, but he isnt gobbling me up. lol Just letting me know he's pissed. As I was once told, if he really "Meant it", you would be in the ER. 

Occasionally he will grab me when he wants to come inside with me and I won't let him. He got me in the leg the other day as I went to go in the door and it hurt, but I got into his ass and it will be awhile now before he does it again. I would say that any bite I have ever gotten from him was nothing but frustration in one way or another. On the field I let it go, at home we have a Come to Jesus Meeting if need be.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> I've never been to the ER, but that could be because I'm tuff couldn't it ?8-[
> 
> I've had quite a bad bite on the hand that kind of crunched my thumb joint for being too slow, it can still hurt a couple of years later from time to time....but I never went to ER .


Yes.

You manned up.


I got bit on the bicep a couple months ago by my friends new dog (damn car aggression even out of the car...was not warned) but just bandaged it up to keep from dealing with the paperwork. If it's bad enough, you'll go see the doc, right?:lol: That's a real bite to you.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

tracey delin said:


> Howard can you go into more detail as to what type of bite you are talking about?


 It's an OPEN-ENDED question...
I'm not bitten, my dogs aren't, life is GREAT, a general conversational topic.........\\/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Howard Gaines III said:


> It's an OPEN-ENDED question...
> I'm not bitten, my dogs aren't, life is GREAT, a general conversational topic.........\\/


 


Howard have you ever had a kick in the head, or been dropped from a height ?? Has there ever been anyone who has ever done any bite work with a dog who has never been bitten ?  Joby excepted that is...

Howard, how can it be a general conversational topic when no-one gets the topic, have you a translation button on your pc...


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I've always been under the impression that "tags" in bitework were normal. I got a few scars from my GSD, no harm, no foul. He didn't mean it and I was too involved in the training to care other than a "you *sshole" Never got stitches or anything because of him, but have some fairly nice scars. 

IDK. i've always been told from the get go that IF I get tagged in training it is cause I made a mistake. But these are accidental tags missing the toy OR frustration bites which don't happen anymore.


----------

